# Blast from the Past: Otherworld



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Other worlds lie outside our seeing. Beyond the beyond. At the edge... of within. The Great Pyramid, erected by the ancient ones as a barricade. At the portal between two dimensions, two separate realities. This is the story of one family, drawn through a mysterious vortex into the other world and of their perilous trek homeward.

Cast:
Chris Hebert 
Role: Smith Sterling [ eps 2-4, 6-8 ] 
Jonathan Banks 
Role: Commander Nuveen Kroll
Brandon Crane 
Role: Smith Sterling [ eps 1, 5 ] 
Peter Bromilow 
Role: Praetor
Sam Groom 
Role: Hal Sterling 
Wayne Alexander 
Role: Lieutenant 
Gretchen Corbett 
Role: June Sterling
Tony O'Dell 
Role: Trace Sterling
Jonna Lee 
Role: Gina Sterling


----------

